# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Thuiszorgpersoneel verleiden om meer te werken - Zorg + Welzijn

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Thuiszorgpersoneel verleiden om meer te werken*
*Zorg + Welzijn -** 2 uur geleden*
Verplegers en verzorgers in instellingen en de thuiszorg moeten de komende jaren meer uren steken in hun werk. Actiz-directeur Aad Koster wil dat tijdens de nieuwe cao-onderhandelingen afspreken, om zo de groeiende vraag naar zorg op te vangen. *...*
&#39;Verzorgende moet meer uren draaien&#39; Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

